# Resize window possibility



## Alendos (Dec 2, 2009)

Need possibility to resize vertically GPU-Z window. Because, especially on new ATI cards those have a lot of sensors, you can't see all sensors at once. Sometimes it crucial.


----------



## pr0n Inspector (Dec 15, 2009)

Seconded. having to scroll all the time is very annoying.


----------



## mankind (Dec 15, 2009)

Good idea.


----------



## Thrackan (Feb 26, 2010)

I bump and second this one. The amount of sensors on a 5850 makes me need to scroll, and I hate to scroll


----------



## AOK (Apr 2, 2020)

Man, 10 years 

Sooo - before there were tools with cool outlooks. Now all we have similar to that _AFAIK _are the *MSI* *Afterburner *and the *ASUS Tweak*, which I presume are both based on GPU-Z code. Nevertheless neither offers resizing to the X & Y. the Asus Tweak II allows selection of visibility of different s scales for the *Afterburner *don't know.

Any possibilities in that direction or alternatives, perhaps? In the best case scenario GPU, GPU for video, VRAM, TEMP as in *myresources *tool.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 2, 2020)

You can resize the window when sensors is the active tab. this was added a long time ago


----------



## AOK (Apr 4, 2020)

No, no, no, no... These are thin lines that are no good on a 4k monitor. Additionally there's no chance of excluding meters and better expand each as a separated windows to make big graphs  And since AFAIK GPU-Z is the best software for that - it would be a lovely feature to have around.


----------



## Naki (Apr 5, 2020)

AOK, you realize it is a BIG change to have large graphs/charts? 
First, it will require lots of work. Secondly, many people will say "Where did the old nice small charts go!?".
Of course, maybe the larger graphs could be in a 2nd window or another tab, but this needs careful planning, and LOTS of work & time, which The Maker likely does not have. 
(I guess he has another, paid job too  besides GPU-Z)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 5, 2020)

AOK said:


> No, no, no, no... These are thin lines that are no good on a 4k monitor. Additionally there's no chance of excluding meters and better expand each as a separated windows to make big graphs  And since AFAIK GPU-Z is the best software for that - it would be a lovely feature to have around.
> 
> View attachment 150363


I'm sure if you contribute US$10,000 to TPU, it'll get done in a few weeks.


----------



## Flanker (Apr 5, 2020)

Probably easier to just log to file and use a graphing tool to import the data


----------



## AOK (Apr 11, 2020)

Flanker said:


> Probably easier to just log to file and use a graphing tool to import the data


 Unfortunately I need real-time live data and not for post-mortem analysis. 



Naki said:


> AOK, you realize it is a BIG change to have large graphs/charts?
> First, it will require lots of work. Secondly, many people will say "Where did the old nice small charts go!?".
> Of course, maybe the larger graphs could be in a 2nd window or another tab, but this needs careful planning, and LOTS of work & time, which The Maker likely does not have.
> (I guess he has another, paid job too  besides GPU-Z)





TheLostSwede said:


> I'm sure if you contribute US$10,000 to TPU, it'll get done in a few weeks.



And I am sure if this world was full with naysayer like you guys we will still be using Win95. 

Why all of you are jumping around and answering for someone else? Unlike Flanker that at least is constructive. 
3
And the answer to the US$10,000 question - I need this for beta testing of software for which I am not paid or get any rewards in any possible way. 

And I am more than sure that for that amount of money you can get so much more than just that. ;-) Depending on the purposes and the means. On the other hand you still have Linux and so many more examples. In the end I will still keep wonder how people that don't use or need something are first in line to nag around how hard or unnecessary a proposed feature is. As I told you I am beta tester and have had my share in long conversations about it. I am just proposing here. And now explained my user story.

Let's see what the developer(s) has to say instead of making presumptions in the place of others, shall we? After all we are in the time of multple-display systems and some of them 4k (no wonder there - the tool is graphics-related after all). Actually I was encouraged by the other devs to be troubleshooting with GPU-Z. Until then I was using Sysinternals.


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 11, 2020)

AOK said:


> And I am sure if this world was full with naysayer like you guys we will still be using Win95.
> 
> Why all of you are jumping around and answering for someone else? Unlike Flanker that at least is constructive.
> 3
> ...


Naysayers? I think you need to learn to read. I suggested that you provide a substantial donation to TPU and then @W1zzard would be more than happy to oblige. Time isn't free and I'm sure he has a lot more important things to do with his time than to implement some kind of niche feature for you.
It's free software and if you want new features, then you have to pitch in to help the author, since you seemingly don't want to do things for free and neither does he.


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 11, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> since you seemingly don't want to do things for free and neither does he.


Of course I do, revamping the sensors has been on my list for years, just not enough time


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 11, 2020)

W1zzard said:


> Of course I do, revamping the sensors has been on my list for years, just not enough time


But I presume you would find the time if you got a substantial contribution, no?


----------



## W1zzard (Apr 11, 2020)

TheLostSwede said:


> But I presume you would find the time if you got a substantial contribution, no?


Probably, yes.. money isn't everything though, or else I would be writing COBOL and ABAP code all day ..


----------



## AOK (Apr 13, 2020)

AOK said:


> I need this for beta testing of software for which *I am not paid or get any rewards in any possible way.*





TheLostSwede said:


> ...I think you need *to learn to read*.....since you _seemingly don't want to do things for free_ and neither does he.


Who? What?... When... Where...    Why?

Dude, all the software that I make money from - I pay for it!

One reason, aside from the scarce resources, for that is my internal stimuli to learn to be more proficient with it. Of course tech/sales support is even more important! To my customers I can't possibly say that my software failed me. So I pay to get all the possible help when I need it.

I pirate ONLY (yes I do it, and I am not ashamed to state it) to get acquainted with new software. I get the top tier versions with all the bells and whistles for 2-3 months. Something in most cases the regular trials don't offer. If I get comfortable with it I simply decide if I can put it to good use in my workflows and if I am able to business-wise justify it.

For my personal leisure I am on a few online game platforms playing with buddies (where you usually pay to get access) or if I get a hefty discount like with Propellerhead Reason (wanted it for years) last month - I simply buy it!

Financially I am easy and simple on investments - most of my tools are cheap (in the $25-$50 price range) aside from 1 or 2 major programs!

How about you, *TheLostSwede*? You coming out from no where ready to throw thousands of dollars for something that most probably even doesn't concern you failing to understand the difference between verbs like "*demand*", "*need*", "*want*" and "*suggest*". But hey who counts? After all you remind me of now-a-days trending *Functional illiteracy *or *Attention Spans *of someone with* ADHD*. I hardly expect a troll like you to either check these links nor consulting with a dictionary at all.

I wouldn't have reacted if it wasn't for your second comment - trying to put the *W1zzard *in some kind of a *risk averse* situation (simply put to your diluted foggy mind: You trying to persuade him to not do it if $10k don't arrive on his bank account, cause everyone knows it's not in his *best* interest). That being said I wonder did it ever occured to you that some times for people there are more than financial motivational factors AND benefits like: "*Can I do it?*", "*Will I learn something new creating it?*" or  "*Will it be useful to anyone?*" You see - when the whole f*** internet world has admitted how useful your creation is and someone comes and *suggests* a simple improvement - why not.

And BTW - nobody would mind $10k, you little fella. Nobody. ;-)


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 13, 2020)

Dude, I've known the boss here since before this site existed. You've been a member here for two weeks...
You know nothing about me, but you've made a lot of judgements based on the fact that I said you should consider contributing to TPU to give the author of GPU-Z an incentive to start working on the features you want...
As for the sum, it was a random figure I pulled out of my arse. Also, you need to learn the difference between buying ready made software and paying for someone to develop custom software for you, big difference in terms of cost.
Apparently that kicked in some flight or fight response in your brain and you decided to go full on crazy here.
Seriously, get a grip...


----------

